# I want this house



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been looking at this historical home for quite some time. I would love to own it. Hubby says we're suppose to down size not go bigger! It does have a smaller lot, that's a down size. Who knows what will happen. 

233 Broadway E Granville OH - Home For Sale and Real Estate Listing - MLS #212004334 - Realtor.com


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

It is beautiful!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deborah, it is lovely, esp. the gardens! My, all of SM could live w/you! Are you seriously considering it? Is it near where you live now?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Deborah, it is lovely, esp. the gardens! My, all of SM could live w/you! Are you seriously considering it? Is it near where you live now?


It's in a small college town (Dennison University) about 30 minutes away. I'm considering it, but don't know about Den., and I take care of Rosslyn before and after school. We'll just have to see. It's on one of the main streets of a very historical town. All the houses down town Granville are historical and filled with history. I'd love to be a part of it.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok so when do we move in  that is awesome I love it. The only thing I would get scared of is the basement............... cus we all know that ghosts live there


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

That is indeed beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a place, on the same street, called The Granville Inn. It has a reputation for being haunted, and has been on TV. I'm not afraid of the one's that have passed, the living is way more scarier! 

Welcome to The Granville Inn


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a beautiful house!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> There is a place, on the same street, called The Granville Inn. It has a reputation for being haunted, and has been on TV. I'm not afraid of the one's that have passed, the living is way more scarier!
> 
> Welcome to The Granville Inn


 
true enough!!! Just you want the nice spookies  I really do love the house................. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well Thats a great House. I Hope This Works out. I Could see you all there.*
*Yes I Could. Ill Be watching To See Whats Next!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The home looks gorgeous and HUGE. Can you imagine cleaning all that!!!! I like older homes just not older basements and no not because of ghosts.......because of SPIDERS!!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow Deb...now that's some house! Not sure if I'd want to clean it all. :w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm with Dianne and Kathy about the cleaning....but I think Deb would be right in her element...she could clean all day, everyday.

But Deb, how could you live without a garage? Every time you wanted to go somewhere in the winter you would have to scape ice off the car. When it is pouring rain you will have to carry groceries from the driveway. And your poor cars will get rusted and sunburned.

I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be allowed to build a garage. Or would you?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful house Deb......its really big. Hope you do get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I'm with Dianne and Kathy about the cleaning....but I think Deb would be right in her element...she could clean all day, everyday.
> 
> But Deb, how could you live without a garage? Every time you wanted to go somewhere in the winter you would have to scape ice off the car. When it is pouring rain you will have to carry groceries from the driveway. And your poor cars will get rusted and sunburned.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be allowed to build a garage. Or would you?


I pretty sure that you couldn't build a garage since it's on the Historical registry. A lot of these houses have carriage houses that are used for a garage. I haven't gone to see this house yet, so I don't know??? You're right, it would be pretty hard to do without a garage. 
Cleaning!!! I'd be in heaven!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That Granville Inn is lovely too---esp. the wine room.
Hey, how about making it into a B & B & SM could book it for meet-ups!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> That Granville Inn is lovely too---esp. the wine room.
> Hey, how about making it into a B & B & SM could book it for meet-ups!


It is sort of like a B&B now. It was for sale awhile ago, and has different owners. If you stay there you will share a room with some deceased relatives of the original owners. My DD's late husband worked and stayed there. He loved it!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is a beautiful house!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks fabulous. I would love another historic house. I used to own a store/house from 1876 that housed the local doctor. It was haunted, but the ghost was friendly and protective. Once my daughter was coming down the steep stairs at night and she pitched forward losing her footing, she felt something push her backwards and settle her back on the step.  she was a little freaked out but fine. I think she was around 12 at the time. 

On another note. We are also feeling torn about a house or apt. again. We do miss having a proper house, but really don't miss the work involved and even much in the way of space. Downtown Van is crazy prices and really there are no houses so we would have to move away from the incredible convenience of living where we have an amazing grocery store just downstairs, another just a couple of blocks away all organic and restaurants and waterfront all around. Seems nuts to still miss a house in the boonies, but we kinda still do. LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It's lovely but not for me. No stairs for me and like others said, the cleaning. And something else to consider. It's a historical house, you cannot do changes on a historical house.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

It is beautiful!! I love it! Specially the old fashioned decor style  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG that is so awesome! Can we come live there too????


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Looks fabulous. I would love another historic house. I used to own a store/house from 1876 that housed the local doctor. It was haunted, but the ghost was friendly and protective. Once my daughter was coming down the steep stairs at night and she pitched forward losing her footing, she felt something push her backwards and settle her back on the step.  she was a little freaked out but fine. I think she was around 12 at the time.
> 
> On another note. We are also feeling torn about a house or apt. again. We do miss having a proper house, but really don't miss the work involved and even much in the way of space. Downtown Van is crazy prices and really there are no houses so we would have to move away from the incredible convenience of living where we have an amazing grocery store just downstairs, another just a couple of blocks away all organic and restaurants and waterfront all around. Seems nuts to still miss a house in the boonies, but we kinda still do. LOL


 
I think its great that you have all the access to Organic restraunts and all the conveniences of being in the city part. That was nice that the doctor saved your daughter!!! They say the old keg house downtown toronto is haunted, but the ghost sounds like a real perv...............geez out of all places to haunt the bathroom................. REALLY!!!! LOL! Old homes do have a story to tell with every creak and bump!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Just amazing I love historic homes. Don't worry about the ghost I'm sure Dewey will take care of them.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's beautiful, Deb!!! I love historical homes and homes with character!! Your fluff crew would be an adorable addition to the charm of this home!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:


luvsmalts said:


> Just amazing I love historic homes. Don't worry about the ghost I'm sure Dewey will take care of them.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> It's beautiful, Deb!!! I love historical homes and homes with character!! Your fluff crew would be an adorable addition to the charm of this home!


Or get us evicted from the street. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It looks gorgeous but all I could think of it WonderWoman and i pictures seeing 8 little babies in their modern bouncies, etc in that historical house. Too incongruous for me. Or you could have the parents dress them up in little historic outfits with bonnets and knickers. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: But the reality of really old houses is that they need really expensive constant work to keep them up. My mom had an old house (1800's) up in the country and if it wasn't one thing, it was the other and massively expensive to do it. I can't even imagine if you have to go by code for historic section. I'd rather visit the house than maintain it. 

Maureen, we have a co-op apt in NY and a house in Vermont. The apt takes so little upkeep and much of it is done by the building staff. We're next to great public transportation, a bazillion restaurants, shops, movies, etc. I love having it all in walking distance. I think it keeps us younger having to walk or take public transportation and getting tons of exercise as a daily routine. Our house in Vermont has needed the roof fixed, residing, the chimney worked on, some other leaks, paying a plower and caretaker and landscaper to mow and, and, and. The money pit. :new_shocked: But it's nice to have a place to get away to and it USED to be nice to ski before my accident. :huh:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

nice house minus the wallpaper LOL


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*OMG!! What a great house. I'm like you....Always wanted to own a house with lots of history and maybe a few friendly spirits hanging around. *

*Keep us posted. Its a really neat house.!!!! The master bedroom is gorgeous...humongous..*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I haven't been on SM in a while. Deb, I am in love with this house also.:chili: I love, love the fireplaces, the wallpaper and the large rooms. Love the bathroom.....it is so updated and remodeled but kept in the historical theme.:chili: That is a dream home.....hope there is a garage and it would be perfect. If this home were in the Raleigh, Durham area here, it would be in the millions. That is an excellent price!!! Good luck in your decision. I think it is to die for!!!!!:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are some of the historic properties in the town of Granville. I absolutely love that town!

http://www.granville.oh.us/storage/history/historic_home_inventory.pdf


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You so have to get this place, boogey man and all!!! I love it  You would just have to keep on eye on Dewey as he might start to act strange and rip apart beds and harass the others........................... oh wait LOL he already does that! Well yup then its agreed no boogey man or ghost would stand a chance  Dewey to the rescue!!! Honestly I love this house, its really beautiful and the town is just great! But I would still not go into the basement


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful Deb and those properties are so well kept. I can see why you would want to move to such a charming town. Hope that it works out for you!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love old houses but bad knees so I can't seem to find one with one floor level... I love all the woodwork and the playroom with the doll houses,I bet Rosslyn would love that...
If you get it,you gotta have the next midwest puppy party!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! That is quite a listing of historical homes for one town! 
If anyone could keep this house clean, Deborah, it is probably you!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it's beautiful, you should get it! :chili:
I live in a historical house, a brick Italianate Victorian with 10 fireplaces and lots of character. I love living in a unique place with so much history. However, this town has not worked out for me so I am selling it and moving to NC. Wish I could take it with me! 

I know that here some other owners of historic houses have built garages which the city allows. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe if you build a garage/ carriage house using historic plans that the historical society would approve..Try researching local library or maybe even the historical society...
If you get it, you'll have to make it into the SMB&B!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Maybe if you build a garage/ carriage house using historic plans that the historical society would approve..Try researching local library or maybe even the historical society...
> If you get it, you'll have to make it into the SMB&B!


Lol Michelle..what a great idea!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My husband told me to"slow down woman" on the house. We really have a lot going on right now with my parents here, and mom recovering , so we'll put the house hunt on hold! I'm still going to keep an eye on it, to see if it sells or if it's meant for us!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

If it is meant to be, then it will happen, if not, there is another one out there for you when the time is right.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love that master bedroom! Its a beautiful house, I really enjoy historical homes : )


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

The house is beautiful! I would love to live there!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There are so many gorgeous old houses and other building. It must be a beautiful town. 

We are house hunting and I really want an older house, especially craftsman style. But there are few, as all of these towns here in Sonoma county were very small, until they began growing in the seventies. Older houses, even though they aren't historical are at a premium here.

So, you want a good laugh? There is a historic house in Healdsburg on the market right now. Check out the price!!!

I love the way real estate agents spin things..."simplicity and lack of adornment>" Keep that in mind when you check out the kitchen.:HistericalSmiley:

641 Healdsburg Avenue, Healdsburg CA - Trulia


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Had to laugh Sylvia! Oh well you have a clean slate to work with! Realtors do have a way of describing !! Don't they???


----------

